
Lessons from the Gnome Patent Troll Incident - gdamjan1
https://blog.hansenpartnership.com/lessons-from-the-gnome-patent-troll-incident/
======
sebastien_b
I think the best way to neutralize bogus patent claims would be to sue the
patent office, and the involved examiners themselves, once a patent is found
to be invalid (it shouldn’t have been granted in the first place).

Why? Because it shouldn’t be someone else’s burden (time, cost) to have to
clean up the mess they created (not to mention the waste in public money with
court proceedings).

But, as usual, government employees/agencies have “sovereign immunity”, which
means they can get away with doing a bad job any other type of private
employee would get fired for, without repercussions.

------
rbecker
> expecting that the cost of at least getting into court would be around
> US$200k, even with pro bono representation

Where do these costs come from, if not from lawyers?

~~~
sebastien_b
Pro bono doesn't always necessarily mean "for free" or "no fee" \- could be
reduced fees.

Besides this, there's probably filling fees to the court; I also suspect
there's outside work required (think research for current or prior cases -
PACER comes to mind), which is not necessarily covered by regular "lawyer
fees"

